# We Build The Wall



## PPCorella (Sep 29, 2012)

https://www.gofundme.com/TheTrumpWall

Moving right along. And the wall is being built. So much for this being a scam.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

https://time.com/5605349/gofundme-border-wall-new-mexico/

You're still being duped by the self-promotion of the scam. Sorry, but that money will be on a worthless project. You should have gotten your refund when you had the chance.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

PPCorella said:


> https://www.gofundme.com/TheTrumpWall
> 
> Moving right along. And the wall is being built. So much for this being a scam.


Oh yeh, so why don't you empty your savings account into it?


----------



## PPCorella (Sep 29, 2012)

No, there are enough people contributing. There are many people contributing during the hour almost every day. Have a nice day. Why don't you take an illegal alien into your home?


----------



## PPCorella (Sep 29, 2012)

No, not duped. The wall is being built. Where do you get your information that this is a scam, from the same fake news that told me Hillary would be my next president?


----------



## PGane (Apr 29, 2011)

The real scam is that the Clintons aren't in orange jumpsuits yet.



RookieRetiree said:


> https://time.com/5605349/gofundme-border-wall-new-mexico/
> 
> You're still being duped by the self-promotion of the scam. Sorry, but that money will be on a worthless project. You should have gotten your refund when you had the chance.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PPCorella said:


> No, not duped. The wall is being built. Where do you get your information that this is a scam, from the same fake news that told me Hillary would be my next president?


If you continue to be duped by a known and proven scammer, have at it.
https://thesternfacts.com/source-build-the-wall-gofundme-just-paid-for-a-nearly-1-million-yacht-not-a-wall-72958836bd0c


----------



## PPCorella (Sep 29, 2012)

You believe what you want and I will believe what I want. All I know is that Trump is making America great again. He and his daughter recently began a program to train blue collar workers such as plumbers and electricians. He will make America great again. Am going to watch him tonight in Orlando. They expect a big crowd. And I hope Brian enjoys his yacht. I don't feel any animosity towards him. MAGA.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you continue to be duped by a known and proven scammer, have at it.
> https://thesternfacts.com/source-build-the-wall-gofundme-just-paid-for-a-nearly-1-million-yacht-not-a-wall-72958836bd0c


Unfortunately, there is no way you will make a trump supporter believe that this is a scam. It boggles the mind.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Wasn't Mexico going to pay for 'the wall'?


----------



## PPCorella (Sep 29, 2012)

No, it boggles the mind that you think Trump is bad for America. Look at all the stats. Jobs, manufacturing, et cetera. I love him. I wish he could have more than two terms, but unfortunately that can't happen. Maybe his daughter will run. Can't wait.


----------



## PPCorella (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, that's what he was trying to do. So, now they don't have to because supposedly they're stopping the immigrants. Who cares who pays for the wall? it's only money. God, you people get all bent out of shape for money. It's not an arm or a leg or a life. IT'S ONLY MONEY. Who cares.


----------



## Pealark (Oct 2, 2016)

PGane said:


> The real scam is that the Clintons aren't in orange jumpsuits yet.


Amen. And Obama.


----------



## Pealark (Oct 2, 2016)

PPCorella said:


> No, not duped. The wall is being built. Where do you get your information that this is a scam, from the same fake news that told me Hillary would be my next president?


I dont think the El Paso Times has any reason to lie about it. The gap there has been closed by We Build the Wall.

New Mexico renigged on its approval. They had the green light to start but got stopped. It isgoing on private property about 60 ft. In. So what grounds they have to prevent it will be interesting. .

(Video) plus article
https://www.elpasotimes.com/story/news/immigration/2019/05/28/border-wall-tour-kris-kobach-gofundme-elpaso-texas-donald-trump/1254699001/


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

PPCorella said:


> Yeah, that's what he was trying to do. So, now they don't have to because supposedly they're stopping the immigrants. Who cares who pays for the wall? it's only money. God, you people get all bent out of shape for money. It's not an arm or a leg or a life. IT'S ONLY MONEY. Who cares.


Well that's a different song. Totally. Why was the money so important before, but now it's not?

Remind me to remind you about this post of yours.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

PPCorella said:


> No, there are enough people contributing. There are many people contributing during the hour almost every day. Have a nice day. Why don't you take an illegal alien into your home?


What is wrong with inviting an undocumented person in my house? 
I would have no problem exchanging you for a undocumented person, so you have a nice day too????


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

PGane said:


> The real scam is that the Clintons aren't in orange jumpsuits yet.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

PPCorella said:


> https://www.gofundme.com/TheTrumpWall
> 
> Moving right along. And the wall is being built. So much for this being a scam.


The real joke is thinking a wall is going to stop people seeking asylum here. Oh, and let's not forget all those drugs they are carrying. :sm16:


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

if you dems would stop watching all the fake news and actors you might actually know what is going on in our country its very sad that you choose to watch things that you know are wrong just to further your parties agenda. we finally have a president that is not a politician and he is actually doing things for our country that past presidents haven't. he is not in congresses pocket and doesn't think like a politician perhaps that is why he is accomplishing so much! what has congress done since he has been in office not one dang thing. wake up and smell the roses.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cbjllinda said:


> if you dems would stop watching all the fake news and actors you might actually know what is going on in our country its very sad that you choose to watch things that you know are wrong just to further your parties agenda. we finally have a president that is not a politician and he is actually doing things for our country that past presidents haven't. he is not in congresses pocket and doesn't think like a politician perhaps that is why he is accomplishing so much! what has congress done since he has been in office not one dang thing. wake up and smell the roses.


You got really pissed when President Obama has to resort to Executive Orders to get anything done due to McConnell and republicans' obstruction, but now it's okay for trump to use EO, declaring allies as national security dangers, and national emergencies to put policies in place that under 30% of the nation think are wise. It's a pretty perverted viewpoint you have.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

The wall is being repaired - not built


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

It was on the news a few weeks ago that the sections of the wall being built were already scheduled to be built. I think this guy is scamming people by using footage of the government at work doing what it was already scheduled to do. I would NEVER send money to anyone online or because of a phone call. Way too many scams out there!


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Dottie Kon said:


> It was on the news a few weeks ago that the sections of the wall being built were already scheduled to be built. I think this guy is scamming people by using footage of the government at work doing what it was already scheduled to do. I would NEVER send money to anyone online or because of a phone call. Way too many scams out there!


They did build a section of wall, don't remember how long it is. Then the city said they had to stop cuz permits were not correct. Got that fixed and they started again. Then they said a gate had to be left unlocked. Then they said it could be locked. It's all a total cluster and people can still get in by going around the wall cuz it's not connected to anything. They were also chicken s**** by starting to build on Memorial weekend in the dead of night cuz they didn't want anyone to find out and hassle them. I wish they had! Last I read people were still foolish enough to give them money.


----------

